# Ex Cathedra Choir, Birmingham UK



## Jobe

What better way to spend the time I should be using for sleeping, disseminating the image of one of my favourite local professional choirs?








:tiphat: They're a sexy bunch. :tiphat:

Ex Cathedra are a brum based choir which I enjoy listening too. I've been to 2 concerts by them and plan to go to more. My aunt introduced them too me, and now I've bought their cds etc. Their interpretations of *Tallis* are marvelous also.

I suggest a poke around their website, if you have the time:

http://www.excathedra.co.uk/


----------

